# [KDE 4.2] Kdm de fonctionne pas (résolu)

## bouriquo

Bonsoir,

J'ai fait une install d'une funtoo stage3 ~x86, compilé un @kdebase-4.2 et lorsque je mets kdm en la séquence de démarrage, il ne démarre jamais, alors que si je lance startx tout fonctionne correctement   :Confused:  .

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà rencontré se problème ?

MerciLast edited by bouriquo on Fri Feb 13, 2009 1:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pixys

qu'est ce que tu appelles "mettre kdm dans la séquence démarrage" ?

xdm doit être lancé dans le runlevel adéquate : 

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

 et dans /etc/conf.d/xdm tu dois mettre DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" éventuellement DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm-4.2" si tu en as plusieurs.Last edited by Pixys on Sun Feb 08, 2009 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bouriquo

Oui j'ai mis xdm dans le runlevel default et modifier xdm.conf comme tu l'as dis, c'est que j'ai fais mais il se s'affiche jamais, j'ai bien un ok au niveau du boot mais mon kde ne démarre pas

----------

## Pixys

tu as autre chose à part kde comme environnement ?

dans ~/.xinitrc tu dois avoir 

```
exec startkde
```

 aussi

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> xdm.conf comme tu l'as dis

 

Non : il a dit /etc/conf.d/xdm !  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> dans ~/.xinitrc tu dois avoir 
> 
> ```
> exec startkde
> ```
> ...

 

Non, ce n'est nécessaire que pour lancer kde via startx. Or il précise bien que ça marche parfaitement dans ce cas !  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Sun Feb 08, 2009 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   dans ~/.xinitrc tu dois avoir 
> 
> ```
> exec startkde
> ```
> ...

 

ah ok merci   :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

Tout d'abord merci ^^,

@Pixys : Alors non je n'ai pas d'autre environnement puisque j'ai fais une install de kde 4.2 juste après l'installation de ma funtoo en stage3.

et j'ai utilisé les sets emerge @kdebase-4.2 et ca marche très bien j'ai en effet mis exec startkde dans mon .xinitrc dans mon home. Pour le démarrage en console pas de soucis cq marche mais c'est dès que j'utilise xdm ca marche pas pourtant si je lance un startx après ca marche mais pas via xdm.

@ghoti : Oui je me suis trompé ^^ c'est bien la que je l'ai mis, erreur d'ecriture  :Very Happy:  et pourquoi ca n'est pas nécessaire ? si tu démarre en console tu es obligé de l'avoir dans ton .xinitrc mais pour xdm non ça c'est sur

++

----------

## ghoti

@Pixys : entretemps, j'avais un peu modifié ma réponse mais le sens est le même  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Hmm, "Ca marche pas", ça veut dire quoi exactement ?

1) kdm démarre ?

2) tu peux rentrer ton login/password ?

3) Si tu peux mettre ton login, c'est ensuite que tu as juste un xterm au lieu de kde4 (la session failsafe) ?

Si c'est le 3, j'ai vu ce problème : la solution était "chmod 755 /usr/share/xsessions", il y avait juste un problème de droits (par contre, l'origine du problème de droits m'est toujours inconnue...)

----------

## bouriquo

Hello Guilc,

En fait je ne sais pas si kdm démarre réellement, je sais que lorsque mon pc boot, j'ai bien une ligne avec xdm qui est marqué [ok], ensuite le vois que X semble démarrer, puisque je vois le curseur montre qui apparaît mais après deux secondes il me rend la main sur la console.

Donc je ne peux ni entre mon login/mot passe ni faire un failsage session

----------

## guilc

Alors dans ce cas, que dit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ainsi que /var/log/kdm.log ?

Si tu utilises Xorg avec le use hal : hald démarre bien avant xdm ?

----------

## bouriquo

@Guilc : Oui j'utilise hald et en effet je ne l'ai pas mis dans le runlevel default, tu crois que ca pourrait venir de ca ? Si c'est ça pourquoi avec un startx ça marche ? Parcontre chose trop étrange j'ai toujours pas mis hald et maintenant ca marche :s.

Je vais essayer de passer mon xorg.log et kdm.log.

----------

## Pixys

Si tu n'as pas mis Hal dans le runlevel boot ou default, il ne démarre pas au démarrage.

Ton problème semble plus venir de xorg que de kdm.

je pense que guilc demande si tu utilises Hal pour ton clavier et ta souris (evdev), auquel cas, Hal doit être lancé avant xdm  ou si tu utilises toujours la manière "traditionnelle" .

----------

## bouriquo

@Pixys : Oui pour le hald ça je suis d'accord ne l'ayant pas mis dans le runlevel par default ca risque pas de ce lancer, mais bizarrement j'ai tenté de démarrer hald à la mano, et la ça à marcher, mais comble de l'ironie c'est que maintenant j'ai toujours pas mis hald dans default et si je redemarre ma machine ca marche bien   :Laughing:  . Je reste un peu sur le ....   :Embarassed:  .

Ca me fait pensé à un problème de date de fichier ça mais pourtant mon système à la bonne date   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qu'entends tu pas souris et clavier evdev ? et maniere traditionnel ?

----------

## Pixys

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Qu'entends tu pas souris et clavier evdev ? et maniere traditionnel ?

 

va voir ce post

----------

## bouriquo

Ok si j'ai bien compris c'est une nouvelle méthode de reconnaissance du clavier et la souris avec le noyau linux ? et qui passe par hal ?

Alors moi j'ai bien mis hal et dbus dans mon USE flag mais j'ai pas mis evdev dans INPUT_DEVICE j'ai laissé keyboard mouse comme avant car je ne savais pas que cela existait. Je pensais que hal et dbus c'etait pour le hotplug sous kde moi   :Laughing:  .

Ps : Y a un réel avantage à utiliser evdev ?

----------

## Pixys

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Y a un réel avantage à utiliser evdev ?

 

à terme l'objectif est de faire passer un maximum de choses pas Hal.

Sinon du point de vu strictement utilitaire, c'est la même chose.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Bon apres avoir de nouveau tenter d'installer ma gentoo, j'ai de nouveau le meme probleme, kdm ne ce lance pas voici l'erreur exacte :

```

********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

X.Org X Server 1.5.2

Release Date: 10 October 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r1nyonux x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux nyonux 2.6.28-gentoo-r1nyonux #1 SMP Wed Feb 11 21:21:16 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 12 February 2009  07:02:07AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 13 09:06:42 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

FATAL: Module i915 not found.

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error:            No Symbols named "n" in the include file "ch"

>                   Exiting

>                   Abandoning symbols file "default"

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

process 2901: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/var/lib/dbus/machine-id": No such file or directory

See the manual page for dbus-uuidgen to correct this issue.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

KCrash: Application 'kdmgreet' crashing...

process 2902: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/var/lib/dbus/machine-id": No such file or directory

See the manual page for dbus-uuidgen to correct this issue.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

```

Et apres si je lance /etc/init.d/hald start qui demarre aussi dbus ca marche, mais ca marche toujours si le fait un stop de hald ...

Y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas ^^

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer   :Laughing: 

[off] Juste pour savoir quel clavier je dois utilise pour avoir les accents ainsi que les touches "Fonctions" et tout pour un laptop acer en qwertz ?[/off]

EDIT :

Bon alors je ne sais pas pour quel raison mais kdm à besoin de vérifier l'existence d'un fichier que créer dbus   :Shocked:  allez savoir pourquoi ils font pour vérifier qu'il a bien dbus   :Laughing:  .

Quant au clavier c'est bon, mais je comprends pas pourquoi kde ne le prend pas directement en compte car j'avais tout indiqué dans mon xorg.conf mais j'ai du allé forcer l'utilisation du kbdlayout dans les paramètres kde   :Confused: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Quant au clavier c'est bon, mais je comprends pas pourquoi kde ne le prend pas directement en compte car j'avais tout indiqué dans mon xorg.conf mais j'ai du allé forcer l'utilisation du kbdlayout dans les paramètres kde  

 

Peut être parce que depuis quelques temps, Xorg pass par hal et les fichiers /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ pour déterminer les dispositions de clavier. Je te laisse faire une recherche dans le forum fr, on en a parlé souvent!

----------

## bouriquo

@YetiBarBar :

Ok merci je vais jeter un oeil de ce côté, mais les policy ce n'est pas pour le cas ou j'utiliserai evdev ?

++

----------

